# Discharge



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

So my maybe pregnant doe has had white discharge at first and a few days ago she had red discharge (I'm assuming blood). Her utters are still the same size and she feels great! Playing, eating, and being a turd  just trying to figure out what to expect. Still can't hold her or touch her yet but she will take treats from my hand


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you post a pic of her behind?
Bloody discharge does not sound right. If you have vet she should be seen, unless you are prepared to help when she goes into labor.


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

She has no discharge now to send a pic of. It went on for a day and stopped


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

I lied. It's starting again. Let me try to get a pic


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No worries goats always make us out to be liars.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

mine tend to have a little bit of amber disch. after the white (mucous plug) and that seems to be normal (around here) Good luck!


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

Question, if she isn't very big and she has milk and doesn't seem to be getting any bigger... Could it be that she had babies before I got her? I wasn't able to get a pic tonight but I will try first thing tomorrow


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is what I got last night it might work. It also shows her weird spot on her leg. She kinda has trouble with it at times. She overextendes it. Bit I know the pic isn't great so ill try to get another today


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is the best I could get


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes what can seem like bloody discharge is just discharge that has dried a darker color. They can have discharge for a couple weeks or so prior to kidding. It is hard to tell with the pictures the color of the discharge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, with the pics, it is hard to tell.


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

So do I need to get better pics? When t drips out its a reddish color


----------

